# What do you guys think of this set-up home theater



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello, well im new here and really interested in building a home theater in my man cave. I found this contractor who will do everything for me and I was wondering if you guys could look it over and tell me if its good enough for what i want to do. 


What I want my theater to do:

-atleast 90'' 1080p
-play blu-rays
-play xbox 360 on it
-have cable 
-7.1 surround in-wall speakers

Package 1 - $2799

* Up to a 92” Matte White Fixed Projector Screen
with black velour frame over extruded aluminum edge
* Mitsubishi 3800 1080P HDTV Projector
* Projector Mount & All Hardware
* Onkyo 508 Surround Receiver
* DVD Player w/HDMI Out
* 10” Black Powered Subwoofer (OEM/Proficient)
* 5 Surround Sound In Wall or In Ceiling Speakers
(manufactured by Episode or Proficient)
* Better Universal Remote Control
* All in wall speaker wire as necessary
* All interconnect for electronics (optical/digital/av cables)
* 2 HDMI & 1 cat5e cables & power to projector
* Surge Protector Strip
* All installation of wiring, speakers, electronics, tutorial
* Custom programming of remote, sound check, video check
* Coupon for discount calibration annually

Package 2 - $3999

* Contains all of the elements of package 1 PLUS:
* Upgrade to the all new Mitsubishi6800 1080p
projector Diamond Series w/3 yr warranty
* Upgraded projector mount for under living area application
* Onkyo 608 Home Theater Rcvr upgrade

Package 3 - $6999 

* All elements of package 1 & 2
* Add 5 Black Leather Like Theater Seats
* 1 Behind the scenes industrial a/v rack or front a/v stand
* Add 5 Yr Warranty including Bulb replacement
* Upgraded Remote, Upgraded Subwoofer
* Custom Built & Carpeted Riser with up to 2 marker lights
* Upgraded BluRay DVD with built in Netflix & Pandora
* Upgraded receiver & video ipod docking station
* Lighting Control up to 2 switches

home theater 

Package 4 - $8499

* All elements of pkg 1-3
* Add up to 1 cable tv & 1 networking line from main utility
* Provide up to 2 framed walls and 2 corner walls
* Provide drop ceiling or drywall ceiling as appropriate
* Provide up to 6 recessed lights & 2 sconces


(does not include walling/rocking around sump pumps, venting or other obstacles)

Do you guys think the equipment is good stuff and if not what do u prefer to change it out with

SOrry for the long post but i need your guys help. I like to go all out and get package 4 but I want it to be good equipment at the fair price:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This appears to be a Spec Proposal from a Custom Installation AV Store. The Projector seems fine, but realize the prices are fairly steep for all Components and the AVR's are not very impressive considering the amount spent. Especially the 508 being used.

While it would be nice to have Installers to come over and do all of the Work, know for that budget you could put together a far more impressive HT provided you could setup the Projector. However, it seems you want a visually unobtrusive HT and that does require some experience. Also, the types of Speakers are not provided. Know that there is a performance loss in In Wall Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well i do want something nice to where i can go down and watch a flick and seem like im in a movie theater.

I really wanted the clean look of in wall speakers. Now, how much performance is lost with in wall compared to standard speakers.

As far as speakers the contractor says either Episode or Proficient manufacturers. 

You think I should build everything myself?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

edrulz203 said:


> You think I should build everything myself?


You would be able to get twice as much better if not more if you did and would be much happier with the end result. I never recommend in/walls as you just dont get the depth or quality that you get with real floor standing fronts and good sized bookshelves for surrounds. 
For a good receiver accssories4less is a great place to go to and for speakers have a look at the SVS speaker package including sub.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If you want to think you are in a theater, I would stay away from in wall speakers. There are very good in wall speakers but they are very expensive. Conventional speakers will give much more bang-for-the-buck.

Listing the manufacturer of the speakers available says nothing about whether they are entry level or better. Think of Chevy, you could get a Corvette, or you could get a Chevette.

Unless you don't want to do anything yourself, I would buy and install as much as you feel comfortable with (it really is not hard, just takes time to understand how to do it), and pay someone to install/setup the more complex stuff, like the projector.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok i guess i will go with standard floor speakers for my HT. Now as for surround speakers could i go with the in-wall so i don't have speakers everywhere in my basement. 

My dad is a contractor so I could easily go out and get the material to build this but i was being lazy but thanks to you guys im a little more motivated to build my own for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

Does the installer have a showroom where you can experience those setups first hand? Then it's worth a go. If it pleases you then go that route with the installer. A lot of guys here are audiophiles and demand that you over pay for equipment. It's a lot like cars, sure a ferrari is nice but a honda will get you from A to B comfortably and reliably. You've really got to set a budget and work from there. In walls can be a great solution if you're mainly watching movies and not doing critical listening to music. Also consider the quality of your source material. Building your own HT can be a fun and rewarding experience, just consider the value to you in what you get out of it. My own theater is very inexpensic=ve compared to some others here but I'm extremely happy with it. I'm a bachelor in a small 2 story house and my HT occupies the middle room of my first floor. The room is 15W X 12D X 8.5H. I have a BenQ W500 720p LCD proj with an 84" elite screens matte white screen. I sit 9' away. Adio comes from a Denon AVR888 with Klipsch Kg4's across the front and some DIY GR Research bookshelfs handling the surround with the 4th Kg4 holding up the rear with an upgraded Klipsch SW10 sub which has been converted to a sealed 12" Dayton RF sub powered by an Audiosourse Model Three amp. The source is a DIY HTPC with BluRay and OTA HD TV. I also stream from Netflix and Amazon. I haven't been in another house that has a setup as good as mine and I have some affluent friends. I have been considering replacing my speakers with the HSU inwalls but I may be moving soon. I was considering the change because of space and GFAF.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

Donnie Wahlburg's HT was featured in an article and he's using inwalls all the way around. You can search over at AVS forums. He watches his own work in his HT so it's pretty good. Klipsch makes THX certified inwalls. Parts Express is having a sale on inwalls. If you like the idea of hearing your speakers and not seeing them the go with inwalls. HSU also makes an inwall which I myself seriously considered.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would look at other Custom Installation AV Stores as the Speakers and the AVR's listed in the Packages are not as good as what can be gotten for the amount these Packages cost.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would look at other Custom Installation AV Stores as the Speakers and the AVR's listed in the Packages are not as good as what can be gotten for the amount these Packages cost.
> Cheers,
> JJ[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

gibroni said:


> A lot of guys here are audiophiles and demand that you over pay for equipment.


I've never seen anyone here advise someone to over pay for equipment, we do say that you get what you pay for. If you buy a full 7.1 audio system for $700, don't expect great quality, if you buy an AVR for $700 you should expect very good quality. If you just want sound from 8 speakers, go with the cheap package, if you want a theater experience, you need to pay much more.
If you read the posts again you'll see that we believe he is overpaying by going with these packages and we're trying to save him money or get him better stuff for the money.



gibroni said:


> It's a lot like cars, sure a ferrari is nice but a honda will get you from A to B comfortably and reliably.You've really got to set a budget and work from there.


He's told us a budget and he's told us he wants the movie theater experience so we're letting him know that he can do better than these packages.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

hey thanks for clearing all that up.

Yea i would love to have theater type equipment and sound. Lets say a budget of 3000. Is that sufficient enough just for equipment and cables. and i will build everything myself if necessary.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm guessing this $3000 budget is just for the audio/video equipment itself (does this include remote control, because this can cost from $100-$1000 by itself depending on how intricate it is). Not including seating, lighting, ect..

We need as many details as possible about the room:
Pics are the most useful.
Drawing of the room.
Detailed measurements.
Layout of room.
How many do you want to seat.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

gibroni said:


> A lot of guys here are audiophiles and demand that you over pay for equipment. It's a lot like cars, sure a ferrari is nice but a honda will get you from A to B comfortably and reliably.


Actually, I doubt that you will find many forums with more value conscious users. Most here are actually rather critical of overspending and take particular pleasure in finding the best value. I think you will find many more recommendaitons for "Honda" products than "Ferrari's" here. You will see very honest discussion of the products that come in far below the honda level, which get sold very often in this business with rather misleading expectations, but I would be very surprised if there were many recommendations for a user like this to buy esoteric overpriced products. Most here are of the DIY type, at least to some degree.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok here is what you asked for. Now sorry for the drawing but it gives you an idea.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

ok so what do you guys think.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> I'm guessing this $3000 budget is just for the audio/video equipment itself (does this include remote control, because this can cost from $100-$1000 by itself depending on how intricate it is). Not including seating, lighting, ect..
> 
> 
> Yes this is just for the equipment. Seating, decorations, building it, etc will come out another budget.
> ...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Are you definitely going to go with In Walls? For a Projector, I am a huge fan of SXRD Projectors. Here is one 1000 Dollars off from Sony:http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665247171

This is a top tier Projector and I know it is expensive, but it is World Class. Here are some Reviews:http://www.hometheater.com/frontprojectors/1107sonyvw60/
http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony_vw60_home_theater_projector.htm
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/content/sony-vpl-vw60-sxrd-video-projector

For an AVR, I would go with the Onkyo TX-NR3007 from Accessories4less. It retails for 2100 Dollars and is available here for 60% off with Free Shipping. I got the exact same AVR from the same place and love it. It is many levels above the AVR's the Store is recommending to you and boasts THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, Reon HQV Video Processing (Truly one of the best out there), Audyssey MultEQ XT, 9 Channels of Amplification, Network Connectivity for Internet Radio, Firmware Updates, and Streaming Music from your PC and much more.

For a Subwoofer, I would go with the SVS SB-12 on Sale for 150 Dollars off in Gloss Black: http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb12nsd.cfm Another awesome choice is the Hsu Research VTF-2 MKIII for 549:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2-mk3.html

I am not sure about the rest of your Speakers as I do not know if In Wall is what you are going to do. That and a Screen plus Cables and you would have a fantastic HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great ideas as of what I should get.

Now for the speakers. Im not going to go with in-walls. So just a typical speaker. My new idea was to use 2 in-wall speakers in the wall behind the seats. Is that a good idea. They will be out of the way and look clean. 

Now is 4000 alot of money for a projector. Will that one you offered can it handle my xbox and cable tv?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That PJ would most definitely handle XBOX, Cable and most anything short of 3D. Also, looking at Google Shopping, it seems some Merchants have it for 1000 Dollars less than the price I linked to you. Understand, the first SXRD PJ's were 30,000 Dollars and this one was introduced at I think 7000 Dollars.

There are also much lower priced PJ's from BenQ and Sanyo that are really nice and are less expensive.
However, I do think SXRD Front Projectors are something special and highly recommend checking out some Reviews of other Sony SXRD PJ's as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There is also the recently released Sony-VPL-VWPRO1 that retails for 3499 and should be available for even less.
Here is a Review:http://www.projectorcentral.com/sony_vpl-vwpro1_projector_review.htm
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I should also point out that the Model above is actually the VPL-HW20 bundled with an additional Lamp. So any Reviews you see for the HW20 will apply. As it is a newer Model and has a much lower MSRP, it really might be a good one. Especially as Lamps for PJ's cost around 3-400 Dollars so 3400 MSRP is a very competitive price considering it being an SXRD.

Here are some Reviews:http://www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-visual/projectors/sony-vpl-hw20-917681/review
http://www.audiovideohd.fr/tests/266-Sony-VPL-HW20-0.html (I translated it, but might not appear. If so translate from French)
http://www.avforums.com/review/Sony-HW20-(VPL-HW20)-SXRD-Projector-Review.html
http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs/review/2010/11/04/Sony-VPL-HW20/p1
JJ


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey,

Once again thanks for the kind suggestions. Even though 4000 i think is a little steep but that PJ seems to me like its from the future and still will be useful in 10 years or so down the road. with a PJ like that is about 9' from the wall good enough to sit and still have excellent picture quality?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It should be fine at 9 Feet. I would give a hard look at the VPL-HW20 as it should be available for even less money and incorporates even newer Technology. 

SXRD really is a top shelf PJ Technology. Do know you can spend far less on a Business PJ and might be happy. I do believe the SXRD is in another league and SXRD's are quite popular amongst enthusiasts who demand the best.
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

At the front left corner, there is a built-in(?) bookshelf. I would remove this if possible.

This is what I would do:
Put my 3 main speakers and the sub(s) in that little nook. Then use acoustically transparent fabric to 'wall off' that nook. This way you can use front speakers as big as needed, but they will be concealed behind the fabric wall. 

For the front 3 speakers, most people get left/right speakers that are exactly the same and then use a 'matching' center speaker. I would buy 3 identical speakers for the left, right, and center. I would use very big bookshelf speakers or smaller floor standing speakers. 

For best sound reproduction the surround speakers should be the exact same speakers as the front 3, but understanding that you don't want the speakers to be obtrusive, you can use smaller speakers that are 'matched' with the front 3. 
The most important part is that all speakers should be able to play frequencies down to at least 70hz, this will help all speakers blend together with an 80hz crossover.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> I've never seen anyone here advise someone to over pay for equipment, we do say that you get what you pay for. If you buy a full 7.1 audio system for $700, don't expect great quality, if you buy an AVR for $700 you should expect very good quality. If you just want sound from 8 speakers, go with the cheap package, if you want a theater experience, you need to pay much more.
> If you read the posts again you'll see that we believe he is overpaying by going with these packages and we're trying to save him money or get him better stuff for the money.
> 
> He's told us a budget and he's told us he wants the movie theater experience so we're letting him know that he can do better than these packages.


Sitting in your HT taking measurements to come on forums to boast is one thing. Sitting in your HT and enjoying it is another. This was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

$3000 is a tough # to hit for everything at once. 

3 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290208
4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290200
1 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115273
1 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824248089
1 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290227

You'll get a newegg gift card for $200 with the receiver so it come out to $3049. And doesn't include a screen. My first system was Yamaha/Polk and it served me well. First thing I'd upgrade is the sub or just get a second one. If you shop around some you might be able to get this for under $3000.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

gibroni said:


> $3000 is a tough # to hit for everything at once.
> 
> 3 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290208
> 4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290200
> ...


Hey man, thanks for sitting down and coming up with all this great stuff. Its greatly appreciated. So who else thinks 3000 a cheap for putting together a real good quality HT


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

An option if you need to save a little money for now, or if you'd like to divert some funds to get something else a little better:
Understandably, you want 7.1 now. But you could just go with 5.1 for now (go ahead and run the wiring for the extra surround speakers), and then add the final 2 surround speakers next year.

Gibroni's package:
I've never heard those speakers or seen the quality of that projector, but I bet they would give a much better experience than the original packages.


----------



## btinindy (Feb 15, 2011)

edrulz203 said:


> Hey man, thanks for sitting down and coming up with all this great stuff. Its greatly appreciated. So who else thinks 3000 a cheap for putting together a real good quality HT


Spending this much will you upgrade-itis. I would recommend figuring out what you really want and then set a budget and buy pieces at a time. I would put money in speakers (especially a good sub) then the pj and then a decent receiver with at least audessey xt. The SVS speaker packages are hard to beat, but you really need to go out and listen to speakers to see what you like.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do believe you can put together a quality HT for 3K. However, if this also includes the TV or PJ, it would require some smart shopping and perhaps even looking at used gear if wanting top shelf performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

btinindy said:


> Spending this much will you upgrade-itis. I would recommend figuring out what you really want and then set a budget and buy pieces at a time. I would put money in speakers (especially a good sub) then the pj and then a decent receiver with at least audessey xt. The SVS speaker packages are hard to beat, but you really need to go out and listen to speakers to see what you like.


Solid advise. You definitely should go take a listen. What makes that difficult is many great speakers are only available online. HSU, SVS, Elemental Designs, and Aperion Audio, also Emotiva are all online only companies. You could easily find Polk and Klipsch at your local audio shoppe. Do some research on your online companies. Maybe you have a neighbor who has purchased from an online company and possibly go for a listen. It helps that these companies offer 30 day in home trials.


----------



## edrulz203 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just had a HT guy come over and he took some measurements and talked a little HT. He suggests for my basement a 96-106" screen. With the PJ mounted on ceiling 14' away. We talked speakers a little and he said he liked Eclipse speakers. Have you guys heard of there. Also showed me this website where i can purchase Proficient speakers at proficientaudio.com 

he also like the <Mitsubishi 6800 PJ.Does anyone have this one?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In terms of Projectors, I highly recommend starting a Thread in out Projectors Forum as it is fantastic and you will get the best possible answers. I am assuming that the Mitsubishi is a DLP Projector which is fine. However, if going after the best possible PQ I still advocate Sony's SXRD and truly believe it to be the best of the modern PJ Technologies. Believe it or not, many of the top tier HT's still use CRT PJ's, but they do require periodic Maintenance for the best possible PQ. For Black Levels, they still are the Gold Standard.

As for the Speakers listed, I have had no experience with either. The only Eclipse I am familiar with is a Car Audio Company. That being said, the number of Speaker Manufacturers out there is mind boggling and many Custom Installers use Brands which are pretty much exclusive to them with the attendant huge markup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

